# Staffpad on ipad pro with 4gb RAM - frequent freezing



## Gingerbread (Oct 8, 2021)

Staffpad is often freezing for about 10 seconds or so, often while I'm zooming or navigating around. Wondering if anyone else is having this issue, and if my 4GB of RAM is the likely culprit?

If so, I'm sort of tempted to upgrade to a new ipad pro with 16GB, although that's a pretty pricey proposition. Do people with greater amounts of RAM than I have also experience frequent freezing with Staffpad?

(I should mention Staffpad has never crashed on me, so in the end, it's not a terrible problem, just annoying after a while.)


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 8, 2021)

Absolutely. The problem is more Apple... memory management was promised from day one and it's never happened. Even with my iPhone 11 Pro, it only has 4GB and I constantly have to run an app that clears memory. Given where iOS is at with v14 or v15, 4GB just runs the device, you need 6GB minimum to have breathing room (I'm ordering iPhone 13 Pro because it has 6GB, tired of phone freezes).

SO, regarding the iPad, the bad news is, more ram basically comes in iPad Pro models only. I painfully got the latest 5th Gen 12.9 iPad Pro with 512GB, and that has 8GB ram (256 and 512 have 8GB, 1TB and 2TB have 16GB but at an enormous price). The 8GB-ram version I have has been stellar, even with Staff Pad. Hate to say it, but investing in the big guns will get you the performance needed. The 5th Gen M1 processor also scores over 15,000 on iphonebenchmark.net which is nearly double of my former 2018 iPad Pro (3rd Gen). Ultimately though, 4GB will really struggle.

Basically the M1 2021 iPad Pro has all we need for Staff Pad... including an unforgiving price tag! between the hardware needed and the cost of the app and libraries, this amazing composing environment is a serious investment.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 8, 2021)

Ah, update, I did a bit of research and the 4th Gen iPad Pros from 2020 do have 6GB ram. A refurbished iPad would provide a savings. Normally I would encourage people to get a previous year, BUT, for StaffPad I'm still in the camp that the M1 CPU is worth every penny. The 11" 8GB/128GB is $799 and the 256GB is $899, a full $300 less than the 12.9". That 11" 256GB seems to be the best dollar-vs-performance for StaffPad.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 8, 2021)

WHOA. I just put the 12.9" iPad Pro with the full 2TB of storage, Wifi + Cellular, Pencil, keyboard and AppleCare into the cart just for fun. With AZ sales tax: *$3,286.24*


----------



## Gingerbread (Oct 8, 2021)

Wow, so with your Ipad Pro with 8GB, you don't have any problems with hiccups or freezing? Even with fairly heavy orchestration?


----------



## Gingerbread (Oct 8, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> WHOA. I just put the 12.9" iPad Pro with the full 2TB of storage, Wifi + Cellular, Pencil, keyboard and AppleCare into the cart just for fun. With AZ sales tax: *$3,286.24*


Yeah, the price for these things is no joke :/


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 8, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Wow, so with your Ipad Pro with 8GB, you don't have any problems with hiccups or freezing? Even with fairly heavy orchestration?


To be fair, I'm not advanced enough of a StaffPad user, so I haven't hit anything like that YET. I'll find a big score and load it up and see what happens. Somebody must have a score file posted out there. somewhere.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 8, 2021)

I have the Mini 5 and it pages too RAM too much, which is not a surprise having only 3GB.
The Mini 6 seemingly has 4GB which is still low end. 
They build these great SoCs and then they hamper them by creating unbalanced system designs.
It's like building a car with a great engine and putting tiny wheels with skinny tyres on it. 
When things get demanding the performance just isn't there. 
With RAM costing £4 per GB at retail, there's no good justification for it. 
My £300 Samsung phone has an OLED screen with 6/128 memory/storage.
The SoC is weaker but the system response is much better because the system design is more balanced. 

I guess there's more money in not selling a decent midrange spec, thus forcing people to upgrade to business class. 

The difference between 4/64 and 6/128 memory/storage at retail pricing? 
£16.
My Kingdom for a horse. 

Rant over.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 10, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Wow, so with your Ipad Pro with 8GB, you don't have any problems with hiccups or freezing? Even with fairly heavy orchestration?


I’ve been trying to find a big score to import, harder than you would think! I’ve found a few decent-sized but not a lot of instruments playing a all at once. But so far everything I use it for is excellent, I really believe 8GB ram is the minimum for a smooth experience. And since that only comes in an iPad with an M1, win-win. You get TWO horses for your kingdom. 😁


----------

